
The Web is still a Darpa weapon - singold
https://medium.com/@giacomo_59737/the-web-is-still-a-darpa-weapon-31e3c3b032b8
======
marmot777
I'd say calling it a "weapon" is misleading, using a bit of a loaded term. It
comes off as click bate to me. ARPAnet wasn't meant as an offensive weapon.

Second, I'd say that the Internet qualifies as a fully realized spin off in
2018. :-)

